# Set up of family room



## pladwa (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi everyone, newbie to this board but hoping to get some input. We moved into this house and for the life of us we can't figure out where / how we should set up the tv and what type of sofa /chairs we could put. 

We will be buying a new tv and open to mounting it on a wall.

I've attached a really poor diagram and panoramic photos of the space. Love to hear some ideas.


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

You have to do a sound survey or whatever it's called. You place the TV where the sweat spot of the sound system can be easily viewed. No, I have no idea how it's done now.


----------



## pladwa (Jan 6, 2017)

Ive provided some other pictures.

The TV we are just borrowing so will buy one need to determine ideally where to put it and what size and how to mount. The couch is ours, we'd keep it if we can but not sure where to place it in the room or if makes sense to buy different furniture.



pladwa said:


> Hi everyone, newbie to this board but hoping to get some input. We moved into this house and for the life of us we can't figure out where / how we should set up the tv and what type of sofa /chairs we could put.
> 
> We will be buying a new tv and open to mounting it on a wall.
> 
> I've attached a really poor diagram and panoramic photos of the space. Love to hear some ideas.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I can't read the measurements of the room on your diagram.
Please post it again so that the measurements are readable.

You need to walk through that room after entering the house,
correct? 

This is your family room or living room?


----------



## pladwa (Jan 6, 2017)

I've attached the measurements again.

Correct, you need to walk through this room to get to anywhere else.

I guess it's combined family/living room. 




Two Knots said:


> I can't read the measurements of the room on your diagram.
> Please post it again so that the measurements are readable.
> 
> You need to walk through that room after entering the house,
> ...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a difficult room to decorate. The wall across from the couch
is 39" ... I looked up tv sizes a 46" is 39 to 40 inches wide.
You could do a 46" tv in a console that would hold your components
on that 39" wall. 
How big is the tv you currently have? 

Under the bay place a chair and end table. Buy a small coffee table.
for in front of the couch. 

tv sizes.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/167-p...ize-chart-screen-height-width-16-9-4-3-a.html

I have to look at your pic's again.


----------

